# Sliding pegboards...



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

As I've mentioned now and then, I'm partway through completing an interior redo of my garage (needed to wallboard anyway when turning the upstairs into living space). That includes finally unboxing everything accumulated when I had much more space before moving to California from New Hampshire... and actually ending up with a shop _and _ storage of two cars.:blink:

My first step was to install heavy-duty shelving (brackets and standards from Lee Valley, here: Galvanized Heavy-Duty Shelving System - Lee Valley Tools ). I wasn't taking pictures at that point, but since I wanted to make this kinda cool and fun I built the shelves from glued-up pine tongue and groove pine, then stained and poly-wiped them.

The next series of posts show the pix and steps once I realized that I now needed wall space, most of which I'd just turned into shelves. This is my standard life pattern of "Oops!" followed by "Aha!" :laugh: The "aha" in this case was the idea of using sliding-door hardware to add pegboard storage to the row of shelves.

The photo in this post is the over-filled shelves prior to the addition of sliding pegboards.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

*Um... oops 2.*

OK, so adding two 5-foot sliding door tracks and building pegboard "doors" shouldn't be too bad... but if you look closely at the photo above you'll see that the shelf brackets don't leave enough space on the underside of the shelves for installing the track.

<sigh>

All right, not a problem: Get some pre-drilled angle bracket, attach that to the front edge of the shelves, and attach the door tracks to _that_. Hey, bonus: I could now use the brackets (I overlapped three) to stiffen the tracks and line up the transition between the two tracks nicely.

The photos show the individual tracks and angle brackets, closer photo of the assembled track, and a complete view of the completed track.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

*The pegboard frame and the final result*

OK, nearly there (though of course the process was nowhere near this fast in real-time). The photos show the simple MDF frame, screwed and not glued, which I used for the pegboards. This was my first time using MDF, and I discovered quickly how easily it will split if the screw hole is at _all _undersized... luckily I had just enough MDF left to sacrifice the first one completely. 

I had enough pegboard left to cover the upper shelf ends; this is a convenient home for often-used tools right next to the door.

After a few years of looking through boxes for tools, I've pretty much gotten as creative as I want to in cursing. Just reaching for the tool in its proper place is a small but powerful satisfaction.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now that is a darn cool idea Bob! Great use of dead space.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Brilliant! I can't wait to see what you build when the pegboards fill up


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very clever, I think I may do something simular in due time, sooner rather than later I suspect!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done! 
Gene


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob.. That's really neat! I've got similar shelves in my garage but hadn't seen a reasonable source for the shelves (especially wider ones) or additional standards..

Also, where did you get the sliders?


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a good Idea!

But just a suggestion since you live in Cali, I would put a restraint around all that stuff on the shelf's maybe a rope, or I use the nylon netting I cut it in strips and attach it to the bottom shelf then it hooks on the upper shelf with the last hooking on to the ceiling. Earthquakes....


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Got to love a guy who thinks on his feet and comes up with a very functional solution to a problem.

Well done!


----------

